# Smoky Mountain Aquarium Society meeting and Southeast Gathering



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Since the ACA is in July, and the month seemed very busy for everyone, the date for the summer gathering has been decided for June 18th and 19th. This weekend was a weekend that could be attended by all the board members of the Smoky Mountain Aquarium Society. I am not a board member, but do need as much notice as possible so I can plan a trip up there. With that said, I'd like to invite all of you folks new to the gatherings to come and be a part of the upcoming gathering! It seems to get a little bigger each time, and it's an awful lot of fun! We all meet at our beloved Bernie's Fish Store for fellowship, buying, trading, and just great fun. Folks from out of town that arrive on Friday usually get together with the locals for dinner that evening. On Saturday, some folks go early, but the "Official" time for the gathering to start is noon. We usually have a cookout on that Saturday at the fish store, and just hang out. We have gone as a group to the Aquarium in Chattanooga which is always great fun, and new ideas for other events are always welcome. We have folks come from surrounding states and Florida. It is a great time to meet other folks in the hobby, and to get quality fish from fellow hobbyists. The motel of choice so far has been the Best Western in Dayton, TN, which is located about 5 miles down the same road as the fish store. It's very reasonable and convenient. The rooms have high speed internet access, refrigerators and microwaves in each room. The gatherings are also when the meetings are held for the Smoky Mountain Aquarium Society, and you can also apply for membership at that time. It would be great if some of you that are within driving distance could join us! It's a blast, I promise!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

We will be meeting this time on June 18th, and June 19th for the 2005 Summer Southeast Gathering! This will take place at The Fish Store, which is just north of Chattanooga, TN. There will probably be a cookout on Saturday, the 18th, and we will also have our quarterly SMAS (Smoky Mountain Aquarium Society) meeting. Everyone is welcome, and you do not have to be a SMAS member to take part in the festivities. There is also talk about a trip to the Tennessee Aquarium or maybe the one in Gatlinburg also. The ones who come in on Friday night usually meet up with the locals and we have a wonderful dinner together. There's a great Best Western in Dayton, TN, which is on the same street as the fish store, and it's very reasonable and close to everything. It has microwaves, refrigerators, and high speed internet access in every room, and hot tub rooms are also available. Saturday is the biggest day of eating, trading, and just hanging out with the nicest folks I know. Sunday, everybody usually winds down, and folks start heading for home around 3:00 p.m. So if you are looking for a good time, and are ready for a road trip, this is the place to be on 6/18 & 6/19. We are looking for new members for the club, and would just love to meet you. I am driving over 500 miles each way just to be there if that tells you anything, so please come and join us!

So far, this is what I can find that folks will be bringing:



> We will have the following fish available for deliver at the Gathering. All are up for sale or trade.
> 
> Yellow Labs - 1" - 1.5"
> Cynotilapia Sand Sanga - 1" F2
> ...





> Rather than bring a ton of stuff with, I'll entertain a few requests if anyone has any for stuff I may be able to bring either June or August:
> 
> Cerith snails (marine). 2 for a $1 for any club members. Excellent detritivores and sand-stirrers. Will eat film algae and are 100% reef-safe.
> 
> ...





> Mostly plants for me.
> I should have 17 species of crypts, 7 of anubias and lot of other plants for sale/auction.
> 
> Dino





> If anyone is interested I can bring down some Neo. brichardi, mostly sub-adults and juvies, but I also have some beutiful adult males. I also have a nice trio (1m/2f) of Neo. multifaciatus that's breeding that I could part with (Thanks to bernie!).  Let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> I would be very interested in getting some Cyprichormis leptosoma Utinta and some Alto. calvus if any one has any to bring. Just got a 75 gallon for my Lake Tang cichlids and need to fill that puppy up.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

It's this weekend folks! Anyone from FF besides me going?


----------

